# TUBI App Icon Missing



## John9871 (Aug 15, 2019)

Tivo Bolt OTA
Software Version: 21.9.1.v14-USC-11-849
--------------

I noticed this a couple days ago when I went to watch TUBI. The app icon is missing from the APP page. I was only able to select/deselect the box in "add & manage apps" section. I found one work around to accessing the TUBI app. That was to add a shortcut to home (settings>user preferences>home shortcuts). 

I did all the basic troubleshooting while on phone call with tivo support. I even did a factory reset (wiped all my recordings and settings, and still did not fix it) All other apps have icons to select and are accessible. The only problem is the missing TUBI app icon.

Anyone have a fix or is having the experience as me?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I still have it on my TE4 Roamio. I do remember last week Tubi was a Goldstar app on my TE3 Roamio. Perhaps when it was removed from the TE3 box someone screwed up and killed it on some TE4 boxes.

Tell TiVo. I would use Twitter or Chat here: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## John9871 (Aug 15, 2019)

I called Tivo Customer Service back today. They acknowledged that there was a problem and several other people have contacted them about missing APP icons. They told me they are working on it and will contact me via email with a solution when it is worked out.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

I have the tubi icon on my vox.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have it on my basic Roamio. It was added to my favorites today for some reason.


----------



## George Junior (Jun 21, 2019)

Looks to be happening on my BOLT OTAs only. Can workaround by either using the Voice button OR setting Tubi as one of the Home Shortcuts.


----------



## John9871 (Aug 15, 2019)

Update: While calling in about the pre-roll ads issue, I also asked to address again the missing Tubi app ICON. They said they will escalate, this problem again, to a higher level tier and send a email when resolved.

It also looks like they tried to downgrade/ change my software version because it is now changed from v14 to v4. Software version: 21.9.1.v4-USC-11-849 

Problem still exists.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

John9871 said:


> Update: While calling in about the pre-roll ads issue, I also asked to address again the missing Tubi app ICON. They said they will escalate, this problem again, to a higher level tier and send a email when resolved.
> It also looks like they tried to downgrade/ change my software version because it is now changed from v14 to v4. Software version: 21.9.1.v4-USC-11-849
> Problem still exists.


It's not widely distributed: TiVo 21.9.2.v4 USC-11-849


----------



## otauser (Oct 11, 2019)

today is August 10 and still not finding Tubi App on Tivo Bolt OTA. Called customer service today and they said they are working on problem and will send me email when action completed. This was similar to reply in late September. It should not take that long to correct this problem. One work around is to add Tubi as an app from Menu - Settings - User Preferences - Home Shortcuts.


----------



## John9871 (Aug 15, 2019)

Update: I keep opening support emails. They keep closing them and tell me to force a network connection and do a full factory reset of my Tivo Bolt. It does not work. All it does it make you set everything up again and you lose all your recordings. 

I do not think they are working on a fix and are focusing only on Tivo+.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

John9871 said:


> Update: I keep opening support emails. They keep closing them and tell me to force a network connection and do a full factory reset of my Tivo Bolt. It does not work. All it does it make you set everything up again and you lose all your recordings.
> 
> I do not think they are working on a fix and are focusing only on Tivo+.


I tried watching an old movie on TUBI a while back and there was a commercial every 5 minutes. I found the Movie on Youtube and there were no commercials. I'm not using TUBI anymore. The main reason I bought a Tivo was to skip commercials.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

John9871 said:


> I do not think they are working on a fix and are focusing only on Tivo+.


With the release of the Edge, there's been many an issue to work on to keep them busy.


----------

